

The Darwinian Evolution of Photoshop [Infographic] - radsolo
http://www.testking.com/techking/infographics/darwinian-evolution-photoshop/
What does a top notch graphic designer have in common with an amateur photographer who uploads his weekend pictures on Facebook? Well... they both love Photoshop, that's what they have in common! This brilliant Adobe product is geek's darling for almost two decades so we're starting the Tech King Infographic series with something that I personally want to hang over my bedroom wal
======
bediger
I don't think the blogger pulled this one off well.

S.J. Gould did a far better version:
<http://www.monmsci.net/~kbaldwin/mickey.pdf>

I believe that PDF comes from a book of Gould's, but I recall an article in
"Nature" or "Scientific American" sometime in the late 70s that made the exact
same point.

